# Lien picasa associé à Google+



## tboy (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'héberge toutes mes photos sur picasa. Lorsque je partage un album avec quelqu'un par email ( et non sur Google+), si la personne ouvre l'email sur son ipad et clique sur l'email, il est redirigé sur une page Google+ sur safari. La page l'invite à rejoindre Google+

Je sais que Google pousse, par tous les moyens, à l'utilisation de g+. Soit, je crée donc a cette personne un compte @gmail.com et il sait alors se logger et accéder a la page de l'album. Mais la présentation est assez moche. Est-ce dû à safari ? Je n'en sais rien. 
Mais comme la présentation des albums et des photos et géniale au travers de l'application Google+, je la lui installe. 

Et c'est là qu'arrive enfin mon problème et ma question: Lorsqu'il clique sur le lien dans l'email, celui-ci continue à s'ouvrir dans safari. Ce que je peux comprendre, puisque c'est un lien html. Mais m'y a-t-il pas un moyen de l'associer, comme par exemple on associe un lien vers une appli appstore, pour qu'il l'affiche dans l'appli appstore?

Merci pour vos conseils,

PS: j'aurais sans doute pu poser cette question dans la section iphone, puisque le problème doit aussi s'y présenter.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2013)

in-off topic
essaye de voir si cette combine pour avoir """"l'ancienne"" page picasa marche encore
(annulle la redirection vers G+)
ca permettrait -peut etre- d'utliser d'anciens outils non liés à G+ et ses apps


How to use Picasa-web-albums, without being re-directed to Google+ Photos | Blogger-Hints-and-Tips


----------

